# Acid reflux remedys?



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

I've had Acid reflux since i was about 17 and was given Omeprazole by the doctor i only really took it when i needed it and didn't really think much of it but i got refused entry to the RAF because i was on it so planing on re-applying in December but really need a more natural remedy for this acid reflux and well since this forum does have quite a few people that are pretty knowledgable on the medical side thought it best to ask rather than going back to the doctor and it being put on my medical record . As i need to be free form PPI's for a year.

I don't really eat a lot of junk food to be honest or greasy food which makes me want to throw up and only drink at the most twice a month pushing it. Its mostly after a night of drinking that the acid reflux comes back but it stays for quite awhile.

I can post a summary of my diet if need be any help would be great.


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

omeprazole was prescribed by my doc for stomach ulcers it also reduces stomach acid.

go into your chemist and ask for motilium.

it does a few things one of which is it tightens the muscles in the stomach so reducing the sick feeling after eating.

it speeds up the metabolism also. it might help you

good luck.


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Kinda looking for a more natural remedy rather than having to pop pills :/


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Take the Omeprazole and finish the course, too many people take things just when they feel they need it, I did it myself with Omeprazole. Finish the course and maybe a second if necessary, I have not had acid reflux (after following the course properly) for about 10 years.....something to think about.


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry i should have explained more thoroughly what i meant by on and off was i was not on them constantly for the past 2 years + I took them for the month i needed them got them whenever i needed them again. The pills really dont give any long lasting cure.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Try a more natural diet that has more green vegetables in it.

The green vegetables contain alot of minerals, this over time will buffer the body to help you keep excess acid in check.

Look up acid ashing, alkaline ashing, select the more alkaline ashing foods.

Megatron cured his acid reflux using this approach naturally.


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks hacks i shall have a read


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

From hacks post link i guess i may have not been getting enough alkaline ash foods so going to slowly increase that but maybe not a major note but i started taking some DGL if that means anything to anyone :lol:

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=410

Got some from there and to be honest :/ Tastes f*cking horrible but works for me :/

After dinner Acid reflux was a bitch given 30 mins after eating but at the moment I'm fine :laugh: Thoughts on the stuff?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Generally when I get acid reflux it is because I eat too close to going to bed or just over all too much volume of food.

Generally speaking most of the protein we eat is acid ashing, so buffering your meals with minerals is a nice way to help the body, not to mention minerals are more important to daily needs than vitamins.

some digestive enzymes may be a good diea here as well.


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Oww yea I take some before a meal as well hacks  Those do help as well  Will stick to this for a month or w/e is needed and see what improvements i've gotten


----------



## BillUp (May 6, 2009)

I suffer from Ulcerative Colitis and Acid Reflux is a downside to it. I get it so bad I can choke and vomit on the big globules of Flem that my stomach produces. I have tried every single remedy on the market and the only one that works is Ranitidine Hydrochloride. It stops all Acid Reflux in its tracks and is a total life saver for me!! You can buy Zantac 75, Boots do them cheap or you can go to your Doctors and he will prescribe them for you. I take 2 150mg tablets a day (which would be 4 Zantac 75's).

Sorry can't offer you a non tablet alternative!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have found another one that helped alot, it is green tea extract.


----------



## mark3571 (Jun 16, 2008)

i know its pills but i suffer from this and i buy rannitidine from the usa, i get them off ebay and they are double the strength you can buy here, they are 150mg

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ranitidine-Acid-Reducer-150mg-190-Tablets-Members-Mark_W0QQitemZ200341129415QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item200341129415&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1688%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

as yolu can see a hell of a lot cheaper than here, i usually buy 3 or 4 lots at a time and they last me a long long time, and they are not on your medical record


----------



## hungryshark (May 21, 2009)

Not actually tried this one myself yet but if your still looking for a natural remedy then raw potato juice is supposed to work...Get your juicer going with a couple and let me know if it works...

It's supposed to be something to do with the starch in the potato juice binding and neutralising the bile acid..

probably will taste naff but if it works then it's all natural so should be able to get in RAF no worries 

And much cheaper than anything you get supplement wise


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I use peppermint tea


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

I get the most horrendous acid reflux constantly, went into hospital and had all the tests plus a camera down my throat. Docs could find nothing wrong, said I'm just one of the unlucky people who this does happen to.

They prescribed me Lansoprazole capsules, these work wonders and I've never had any reflux since ( have to keep taking them daily )


----------



## strongboes (Mar 17, 2009)

I have had this problem for years, and to cut a long story short, as has been mentioned on this thread already about buffering acid. Basically, your blood must remain in a tight ph range, and so will store acid in soft tissue in the body and also leech calcium out of your bones to buffer. It is all to do with your diet.

What I have done and it has cured me, was to have 2 full teaspoons of bicarbonate of soda in a little water. I did this for one week, then reduced to 1 tspn, now I take approx 1-3 tspn per week and I have no reflux problems. I was taking around 150mg of ranitidine pd to control it.

I believe my body was in an acidic state which is why I had the reflux all the time. Now it is more balanced I do not have any probs. I find it amazing that doctors aren't able to tell you this very simple way to control it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

There is even implications for that excess acid to make the body harder to lose weight.


----------

